# Extreme Poodle Grooming!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Here's a crazy contest!

These are all poodles that entered in some contest named Extreme Grooming.

CAMEL









Chicken









Ninja Turtle









Peacock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

no pictures are showing up....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I;ve seen that before 

And Pam is right - the pictures didnt show up


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm...let me try this again..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are up now....that's funny a long time ago I posted those picks.....but attached the website.
They sure did alot of work....didn't they....it looks pretty neat-o :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how do they keep them still enough to create the design thats what I want to know! :question:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Pam- oh, really? i had more pictures but they werent showing up, a friend sent them to me.
sure looks like alot of work!

stacey-
yeah, was thinking "my dogs wouldnt put up with that!" good dog, i guess.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats the same lady in the backround in all of em


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes...she owns that dog, Cindy.

its the same dog as well.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny pics but I got to say POOR dog and this is from a person that dress her goats up in costumes


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Coraxfeather said:


> Funny pics but I got to say POOR dog


lol I was thinking the same thing 

That is kind of neat though, but if I was that dog I sure wouldn't put up with it :lol:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been to Groom Expo before. It's crazy to watch the transformations...I can only imagine the practice and patience it must take.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam- oh, really? i had more pictures but they werent showing up, a friend sent them to me.
> sure looks like alot of work!


 It's OK..but what's funny is ..
I didn't get the same responses...LOL :scratch:

The dog must be pretty patient and well behaved.... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

That's why dogs bite people :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I couldn't imagine ever doing that to my dogs. I would hate myself for it. :help:


----------

